# Nothing seen at 6 week scan but hcg still going up



## kaylou14 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi ladies, I added this to another thread but just wanted to throw it out to everyone...see if anyone else had experienced what we are at the moment.
We went for our 5th go of icsi at argc and had 2 put back in on day 3.  Went for the hcg tests to  be told that they were very low and to expect the pregancy not to last.  It was 11.  I then went for daily hcg tests and it went up to 15, 20, 30, 50 then every other day to 120, 261 and then 460 (5 weeks 3 days.  I had a scan and they saw nothing.  I thought to myself maybe it was too early.  I had another hcg test and it had gone up to 761 and was told to come back in 3 days for a scan (6 weeks 1 day).  Again...the doctor saw nothing.  we are devastated as we have been advised that if the hcg doubles then worry cos it could be ectopic and if it doesnt then its m/c.  I reckon the hcg today is over 1000 so surely if the pregancy was viable something should have been seen?  Just wondered if anyone else had experienced this.  Im expecting the worst to be honest and dreading it could be in a tube  KL xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

hi i dont really have any experience with this, but didnt feel i could just read and run. Wishing you all the luck and hope theres a little ray of sunshine for you just hiding round the corner


----------



## kaylou14 (Aug 9, 2011)

Awh thank u hunni. and u xxxhard times


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't have any experience of this either but I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that things will turn out OK.     

Ellie


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

6 weeks is very early to see anything...I was 7wk 5 days before i had a hearbeat...someone else had exactly the same problem as you on here a few days ago and had another scan a few days later and saw a fab embie with a HB....dont loose hope yet...it is very early to see anything xxx


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Just a little note to reassure you, my hubies daughter from a previous marriage is 21 weeks preg and on thursday had a scan. First scan no heartbeat detected so they did a specialised scan and strong heartbeat detected baby growuing normally etc.  

Moral of the sotry is if they can struggle to find a heartbeat on a perfectly healthy 21 week pregnancy they can struggle with a 6 week.  Hang in there and take your comfort from the HCG that more than anything is telling you baby is doing well. 

Good luck and congrats!!


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Kaylou

Sorry to hear you're going through such a worrying time  It really is the pits after everything you've been through. I wanted to add what information i know about ectopic pregnancy as I had one myself about 4 years ago. Firstly, if the HCG is doubling this is a GOOD SIGN and not the sign of an ep. In fact the way they diagnose an ep is when HCG isn't increasing by at least 70% every 2 days. Also having had a pregnancy after my ep, I know they don't expect to see anything on a scan until your HCG reaches at least 1500 so there may still be hope that all is perfectly normal. Do you have any risk factors for ep such as damaged tubes? If you have any questions about it there is an excellent website where all ep questions can be answered at www.ectopic.org.uk.

I sincerely hope that your fears are unfounded and that you go on to have a normal pregnancy.

Love, Alys

/links


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Kaylou didn't want to read and run, my friend had a very similar thing and a previous eptopic, she now has a healthy 5 month old little girl.   for the same outcome for you


----------



## ilovemycobs (Jun 16, 2011)

I had this and sadly it was ectopic, 6 weeks and
3 days.my hcg
Wasnt doubling as it should although my womb was empty...fingers crossed for you,maybe too small to see on scan yet??thats been known to happen very often x


----------

